# in htaccess benutzername + passwort automatisch übergeben



## vtccrs (8. September 2005)

ich habe ich einem durch htaccess-geschützen ordner eine .php datei liegen.
diese möchte ich innerhalb einer programms aufrufen.. (die datei löscht mysql datenbanken...)
allerdings wird ja beim aufruf der php datei die eingabe des benutzers + passwort erwartet. 
ich möchte diese daten aber irgendwie automatisiert als parameter oder sonst wie übergeben, damit die seite unmittelbar ausgeführt wird.
hat da jemand ne idee wie das funktioniert?

gruß
christian


----------

